# Ignition module/control unit/transistor/igniter



## Jordanburch2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello,
I thought of about every way to say the part name in the title because a lot of people call the same part a different name. Anyways, I have a 1992 nissan sentra se-r 2.0L engine. It has 152K on it and I found out that the ignition module is going bad, when I drive the car for a long time (30 min+) the throttle starts to stick a little and the engine jerks a little and the idle increases from 800RPMS to approximately 1100RPMS. I opened the hood one day and started pouring water on all the little parts and sensors I could see and came to the ignition module and found that if you poured water on the part the idle would decrease back to normal idle and the engine would not jerk anymore and the throttle would not stick anymore. So it seems that after this, that the problem is the Ignition module, I am wondering if anyone has heard of this before and could verify that indeed it is the module? Also, I have been looking around for parts and it will cost me 115 dollars to replace, I am a student in college and do not have that kind of money and I will be selling the car in a year, I am looking at a module on ebay that says it fits the 2.4L(KA), 3.0 V6, 1.6L engines from the early 90's, but it does not say that it will fit my 2.0L directly. I am wondering if it will fit my 2.0L engine with no problems? It seems as if these parts aren't very vehicle specific as you can see that the same part fits all of the above engines.
The part that I have now says on it 
PRW -IA
and the two that I found on ebay say
PRW-2 or
PRW-I
So I am not sure if these will work, any help would be greatly appreciated, sorry about the length of this post I tried to be as detailed as possible so everyone can understand clearly.

Thank you for your help,
Jordan Burch


----------

